# New (to me) HK USP Compact 9mm



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I bought a HK USP Compact 9mm 2 weeks ago.

It was made in 2003.










If you know HK's , you'll notice that I changed out the "bobbed" hammer for a "spur" hammer.

I like spur hammers.

I've put about 100 rounds through it and really like the way it handles.

It's sights are very small - hard for me to see.

Any advice for me on changing the sights?

:smt1099


----------



## ZeusApolloPatrol (Aug 27, 2012)

Congrats, I just got the same model in 40 cal. Mine was made in 1999. Hkparts.net has lots of different sights.for the usp compacts. I to will be placing a spurred hammer on mine. This makes HK # 10 for me. A very expensive habit.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations - your's is a beautiful gun.

I also had to put a ambidextrous safety on it 

I'm a southpaw

:smt1099


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Either of you guys interested in selling the bobbed hammer?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll P/M you


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

dondavis3 said:


> Congratulations - your's is a beautiful gun.
> 
> I also had to put a ambidextrous safety on it
> 
> ...


Better yet, I have a USPC ambi sitting around, will trade for the bobbed hammer. :mrgreen:


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats on a nice firearm


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ VAMarine 

We sure would have had ourselfs a trade 

But I've already ordered & installed the ambi safety.

Sorry

:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, congrats. I have prev owned one in 9mm and in 45. Great guns


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Very nice.............


----------

